# Turkey calls!



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What's your go to Turkey call for this coming spring!? Mine is my Knight and Hale Ole yeller ceramic one.. Has a nice softness to it but can crank em if needed  I'm gettin ok with my mouthcalls but I'm alot better with slates.. My second one would be my Primos Double crystal it's VERY loud but makes beautiful cutts.. So whats YOUR go to call?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Guess no on here turkey hunts? :confused3: :mg:


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Using a primos sonic dome. Got it last year and getting familiar with it.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just like the cheap diaphrams they work good for me. I have a couple slates I use if I wanna call distance. There really isnt any places to turkey hunt around here its draw only and I didnt draw this year. The only other way you can hunt them is on private land and I dont know any private land that has turkeys.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah I got drawn for 2 quota's but theres another WMA here that anyone under the age of 16 can hunt without a quota for ANY season that quotas are handed out! So I can go in there whenever I want to for turkey/deer season!! We have a private land piece we hunt on but the birds there are crazy! They don't fly out of the roost till like 9AM!!! :/


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

i cant get away from my primos "FREAK crystal" with the woods wise wet pack strikers. i also use woodhaven mouth calls


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my primos a frame triple reed bat cut has been my go to for years. its awsome. this year my main call will be the gooserbat triple reed bat cut. I like the tone more and its reall easy to use.

the primos jackpot is a really nice slate call as well. I used that to call in my tom last season. the hunt was under 25minutes


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Woodhaven mouth calls are a lil pricey! The only good mouthcalls I got going are the Knight and Hale Beginners series 2 reed calls and a Quakerboy Old boss hen also 2 reed then a HS strut Raspy old hen or sumthin like that.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> my primos a frame triple reed bat cut has been my go to for years. its awsome. this year my main call will be the gooserbat triple reed bat cut. I like the tone more and its reall easy to use.
> 
> the primos jackpot is a really nice slate call as well. I used that to call in my tom last season. the hunt was under 25minutes


Nice my second turkey ever we got there at 7:30 left the check station at 7:45!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Do ya'll hunt out of ground blinds? Or run and gun!?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Nice my second turkey ever we got there at 7:30 left the check station at 7:45!!


nice haha. my last 2 birds were both shot at around 6:30am , both birds killed about 30 yds from each other and on the first thursday of the season. thats my lucky day lol. think ill bring the bow out for that day this season


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

i like the run and gun. i enjoy the hell out of turkey hunting with a buddy. little chatting in the middle of the calling its a good time. woodhaven is a little pricey. i think this year though im gonna try the new primos mouth calls. every year i splurge a little before season and buy new stuff


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Do ya'll hunt out of ground blinds? Or run and gun!?


I usually run and gun. but this new spot I have been hunting I just have to walk into the woods about 60 yds and start calling. I know where they roost and I set up right below the trail tey take to a near by field. few calls and the hens usually come to fight and the big boys fallow them. its rare to see a jake in this spot. lots of long beards. im going to make a natural blind in that spot befor ethe season starts and try to arrow a turkey


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

SECRETARIAT said:


> i like the run and gun. i enjoy the hell out of turkey hunting with a buddy. little chatting in the middle of the calling its a good time. woodhaven is a little pricey. i think this year though im gonna try the new primos mouth calls. every year i splurge a little before season and buy new stuff


Who doesn't?


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a pretty good sounding Primos jackpot, but my new favorite slate is a Flextone Scarface Glass it sounds amazing. I also have a Lynch box call to reach out and touch em and i love the Flextone gangster diaphram


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah I don't think I'm ready for a shooting a turkey with a bow.. My dad and I always hunt together we run and gunn the whole seaosn since we hunt pretty much all public land we have no idea where the birds are so dad goes to work a lil early like this morning with a mouthcall.. Said he had 3 struttin within 20 yards of him and another 5 on the roost.. Also he said he almost got charge by a 400lb Boar at 10 yards!!! The birds here are kinda henned up but they're gobbling there heads off! Youth season is this saturday!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

broadheadnut said:


> I have a pretty good sounding Primos jackpot, but my new favorite slate is a Flextone Scarface Glass it sounds amazing. I also have a Lynch box call to reach out and touch em and i love the Flextone gangster diaphram


I almost bought one of those last year!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I like my flextone mouthcall. 


And my heavy metal M.A.D. Slate. 



And my box my uncle made me


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet!^


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love using mouthcalls. You guys should check out DDT gamecalls. Reasonable prices and great sounds and combo's out of them.


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

I call in turkey calling competitions and make my own diaphrams. Ive currently ranked 2nd in the nation and 6 time NC state champion. If anyone is interested in buying a few calls PM me, ive been selling them $6 a piece or 3 or more for $5 a piece. You can also check me calling out at nationals with my calls at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N-w8BAlaGk

I can make any cuts in the diaphrams and currently have a few different tape color options; red, white, pink, blue, and lime green.

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got a Little Deuce 2 and a Primos Ol' Betsy that I usually use, dad's got some Flextone mouth calls that he likes to use. I like slate calls since I can use them pretty easy, and the ones we got sound so real as them 2 calls always do. and we got a glass one but I dont remember what it was called.


----------

